# Innokin Iclear X.1



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

The Innokin iClear X.1 - I didn't have high hopes for this one because I really wasn't a fan of the iClear 30B. I decided to fill it with Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice to give it a fair shake. I put it on the SID at 8 Watts... first impressions was an awesome vapour production and beautiful flavour! It's not a variable air flow and I would prefer a slightly tighter draw but it's still really nice! I think this will be a winner for people wanting a pyrex medium sized tank.



I went out to fetch my daughter from school and grabbed the iClear X.1 on the SID... walking to the car I realised the drip tip isn't 100% secure and it wobbles a bit... you don't notice it when you are sitting down and vaping but walking it is really noticeable and quite disconcerting...

It also developed a really bad leak while I was out and gurgled and gave me liquid in my mouth... I got back to my kennel and cleaned it all out and changed the coil... yes it was a dud coil just like I experienced with the first Aerotank coil... but this one was worse and also made the SID unhappy because there was even liquid on the battery connector... epic fail...

Cleaned it all up and put in a new coil... all fine again. Man that drip tip wobble is annoying! But apart from that it's a pretty good clearomizer.

The iClear X.1 costs R380 vs the Aerotank at R340 vs the Aspire Nautilus at R450.




How do I rate the three of them?

Number 1 by a country mile is the Nautilus
Number 2 is the Aerotank
Number 3 is the iClear X.1

I think they have made a mistake with the iClear X.1 not making it an adjustable airflow and that fact alone makes the Nautilus and Aerotank a much better buy! And then that annoying drip tip wobble is a fail. PS the Nautilus also isn't without fault and the drip tip is too loose although it doesn't wobble... the perfect tank would be the Nautilus tank with the Aerotank drip tip that fits really tight!

I'll revisit this review in a week or so time to see if anything changes for me after using it for a while.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/3/14)

I'm really enjoying the aero tank... Thumbs up my only thing is that the adjuster is a bit loose on the aero tank and have at times moved it accidentally. Top marks apart from that!!!


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

??Great review Rob

I like the way you compared it to the others.

Just a question - are the drip tips from the three tanks interchangeable? Maybe the aero one fits on the Nautilus?

Also, are you able to swap the Nautilus tip with a plastic one? Maybe another tip may have a slightly different seal that makes it sit tighter. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I'm really enjoying the aero tank... Thumbs up my only thing is that the adjuster is a bit loose on the aero tank and have at times moved it accidentally. Top marks apart from that!!!



Agreed!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Just a question - are the drip tips from the three tanks interchangeable? Maybe the aero one fits on the Nautilus?
> 
> Also, are you able to swap the Nautilus tip with a plastic one? Maybe another tip may have a slightly different seal that makes it sit tighter. Maybe worth a try?



They do all fit in each but none are perfect... the best fit is the new Plastic one on the Nautilus but it doesn't look too kewl... the plastic one also fit better on the iClear X.1 but it still wobbles a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> They do all fit in each but none are perfect... the best fit is the new Plastic one on the Nautilus but it doesn't look too kewl... the plastic one also fit better on the iClear X.1 but it still wobbles a bit.


Rob maybe try and put another O-ring around the base of the drip tip to make it slightly thicker, that should assist in making it a snug fit. Or perhaps some dental floss under the current O-ring to bulge it out a bit so it becomes a tighter fit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Another need for your toolbox Rob, set of o-rings - a little thicker o-ring replacement on the tips might just make them fit more snugly.


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Geez second time it happens to me today - just thought I have something to say, then see someone else posted same thing, same time, but his speed is faster than mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez second time it happens to me today - just thought I have something to say, then see someone else posted same thing, same time, but his speed is faster than mine!



Sorry dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Thanks @BhavZ and @johanct! Great minds Dewds! 

It boggles me that such a lot of research must go into these designs and even the top of the range stuff has such simple issues that should have been solved at the outset!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> Another need for your toolbox Rob, set of o-rings - a little thicker o-ring replacement on the tips might just make them fit more snugly.



Yay! More stuff for the toolbox! Yeah Baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

No Rob, look at the bright side, if all were 100%, it will take the fun away and all of us will only post jokes and k@# on the threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

johanct said:


> No Rob, look at the bright side, if all were 100%, it will take the fun away and all of us will only post jokes and k@# on the threads.



Excellent point! So what we are saying is that the ecigssa forums are being helped by Innokin, Aspire and Kangertech! Yes I'll buy that!


----------



## Silver (20/3/14)

Great @Rob Fisher glad you getting sorted and discovering what works for you 

I do agree that a simple thing like a wobbly drip tip is inexcusable. What were they thinking!!! But at least there are ways around these issues most of the time. And i also agree it does make the whole thing a bit more fun and give us more to discuss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (20/3/14)

Does the XI use the same coil as the 30B?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (20/3/14)

Yes it does Hein

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Does the XI use the same coil as the 30B?



Not sure because I gave away my 30B... I have a feeling it's not the same but I could be wrong.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

OK it's been a few days with the X.1 and I have been using it on and off with Menthol Ice and apart from the srip tip wobble (which may be solved when my plastic drip tips arrive) it has been ok and it's won't be one of those devices being handed off... I've realised that one needs quite a few tanks to have different juices in so you can change and I do prefer the X.1 to the mPT2 so I think this tank may be filled with my 0mg Menthol Ice for late night vaping.


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

I have also been using the X.I as my all day vape for 2 days now, really enjoying it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

On the down side its a noisy little tank..


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have also been using the X.I as my all day vape for 2 days now, really enjoying it..



I think the dud coil really spoilt my first impression of it... I should maybe not review stuff till I have used it for a few days because invariably my impression changes... I had the same issue with the Aerotank and I really like the Aerotank now!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> On the down side its a noisy little tank..



So is the Aerotank noisy... neither is great for Ninja Vaping...


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Yea agreed Rob, but sometimes excitement to let everyone know gets in the way. No worries. I still havent used the Aerotank yet as I am really not a Kangertech fan.


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think the dud coil really spoilt my first impression of it... I should maybe not review stuff till I have used it for a few days because invariably my impression changes... I had the same issue with the Aerotank and I really like the Aerotank now!


We all do that...fortunately we can always re-visit a review. Love my Aerotank...looking forward to try the Mini Aerotank with the 1.5 ohm coils from @Shako.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Yea agreed Rob, but sometimes excitement to let everyone know gets in the way. No worries. I still havent used the Aerotank yet as I am really not a Kangertech fan.



Yip I do tend to get a little over excited when Vape Mail arrives!


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

Have you tried the iclear 16B/D yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> We all do that...fortunately we can always re-visit a review. Love my Aerotank...looking forward to try the Mini Aerotank with the 1.5 ohm coils from @Shako.



I have to say the Aerotank has been growing on my me and is a beautiful looking tank! It's found a permanent home on the MVP! It's my Lichi or sweet fruit with a dash of menthol ice mix tank!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Have you tried the iclear 16B/D yet?



No I haven't... 

I guess I need to? Added to shopping cart!


----------



## Gizmo (21/3/14)

LOL. It basically Mini protank perfomance but dual coil. Not trying to sell it to you just asking if you have, seeing that you have tried them all hehe.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> LOL. It basically Mini protank perfomance but dual coil. Not trying to sell it to you just asking if you have, seeing that you have tried them all hehe.



I need to test it... I still need to find the absolute perfect starter kit for my converts!


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have to say the Aerotank has been growing on my me and is a beautiful looking tank! It's found a permanent home on the MVP! It's my Lichi or sweet fruit with a dash of menthol ice mix tank!


I you have not yet, do consider getting some Menthol concentrate from VM. It comes in a dripper bottle. Just add a few drops (I do about 1 drop per ml) to you fruit or whatever in the tank and you are set. It is the same stuff Oupa uses to create the VM Menthol Ice. Much easier, accurate and more measurable than mixing juices.


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I need to test it... I still need to find the absolute perfect starter kit for my converts!


The Mini 3 we have ordered is also dual coils...would be interesting to compare to our old favourite workhorse the Mini 2.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I you have not yet, do consider getting some Menthol concentrate from VM. It comes in a dripper bottle. Just add a few drops (I do about 1 drop per ml) to you fruit or whatever in the tank and you are set. It is the same stuff Oupa uses to create the VM Menthol Ice. Much easier, accurate and more measurable than mixing juices.



Spot on! In my pack from @Oupa that arrived yesterday came my concentrate and will be doing just that on your previous recommendation!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Mini 3 we have ordered is also dual coils...would be interesting to compare to our old favourite workhorse the Mini 2.



100% I'm so amped to test it out! I have a sneaky suspicion it could well be a big winner!


----------



## Andre (21/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% I'm so amped to test it out! I have a sneaky suspicion it could well be a big winner!


Not stainless steel as far as I can make out, but chrome plated - hope it lasts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/14)

Matthee said:


> The Mini 3 we have ordered is also dual coils...would be interesting to compare to our old favourite workhorse the Mini 2.



Am keen to hear what you guys think of the mPT3 - and whether it's worthy of becoming a trusty workhorse and displacing the mPT2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (22/3/14)

johanct said:


> Another need for your toolbox Rob, set of o-rings - a little thicker o-ring replacement on the tips might just make them fit more snugly.


I was just about to recommend that, the decided to scroll down and read all the replies 1st 
I've got a healthy collection of driptips, and all of them fit differently.
Those delrin tips from sky blue fit tight in most devices. Love those tips!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> On the down side its a noisy little tank..



Yes it is noisy... but so is the Aerotank because of the way it does it's airflow... but the X.1, the Aerotank and Nautilus are all superior in every way to the smaller atomisers including the mPT2.


----------



## JakesSA (13/4/14)

Just for interest sake, where did that X.1 come from? It seems the drip tip is not standard. The one's I have and the one's on Vape King's web site both have the rotatable tip? 

EDIT: Oops .. sorry the vape king ones also have that drip tip. The rotatable ones on my lot fit snug as a bug.


----------



## Zodiac (13/4/14)

Yes, there are 2 different drip tips from Innokin, rotatable and non rotatable.

My personal experience have lead me to believe that because Innokin are very new to bottom coil tanks, there is still some flaws that need to be ironed out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamed (13/4/14)

I have also noticed their are two different coil versions for the x1 .one of them uses the standard 30 b coil ( criss cross coil) and the other version the coils lay in a horizontal manner on top of each other i have also noticed the newer coil producing a better airflow but also much more noisy than the 30 b coil.and when using my vtr i would opt for putting in the older 30 b coil in the x1 tank to reduce the airflow as it does become too much only on the vtr( old version with rotateable ring) i suspect it will work better with the later version vtr.
I have also noticed that the newer coil produces more flavour ( suspecting it has something to do with the way the coils have been repositioned on the newer version .


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

